# Kona tanuki 2012 tuning



## Django1985 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mich nach langer Suche für dieses Gebrauchte Kona eines Freundes entschieden! Da ich es unter meinem angestrebten Budget bekommen habe möchte ich es noch ein bisschen tunen! Wo seht ihr bei den vielen baustellen den größten handlungsbedarf?
Freu mich auf eure Hilfe!

Hinterer Dämpfer	DT Swiss XR Carbon
Gabel	RockShox Tora 302 Solo Air 130mm
Kurbelarme	Shimano M391
Kettenblatt	44/32/22
Tretlager	Shimano
Pedale	Truvativ Holzfeller
Kette	Shimano HG53
Freilauf	Shimano HG20 11-34 (9 spd)
Kettenumwerfer	Shimano Alivio
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore SGS
Schaltung	Shimano Alivio
Bremssättel	Shimano M446 Hydraulic Disc
Front Brake Rotor	Shimano 180mm
Rear Brake Rotor	Shimano 160mm
Bremshebel	Shimano M445 Hydraulic Disc
Steuersatz	FSA No.57B
Lenker	Kona Aluminum Riser
Vorbau	Kona Control
Sattelstütze	Kona Double Clamp w/offset
Sattelklemme	Kona QR
Griffe	Kona Race Light
Sattel	WTB Valcon Sport SE
vordere Radnabe	Shimano RM65 Disc
hintere Radnabe	Shimano RM65 Disc
Speichen	Stainless 14g
Felgen	Sun SR-25
Reifen vorn	Maxxis Ardent 26x2.25
Reifen hinten	Maxxis Ardent 26x2.25


----------



## imfluss (11. Dezember 2012)

WÃ¼rd ne absenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze nachrÃ¼sten (ab ca. 100 â¬ zu haben) und
wenn dann noch Geld da ist evtl. die Schaltgruppe upgraden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (11. Dezember 2012)

Laufräder  ( würde ich über kurz oder lang tauschen)

Gabel ( tora ist eine Einsteiger Gabel, bei entsprechender Fahrweise ist die Gabel viel zu überfordert)

Antrieb . Kassette wird auch eine billige sein lässt sich auch Gewicht sparen. Kurbel Minimum in slx Investieren)

Schaltung (alivio teile sind nicht nur schwer sondern auch unpräzise und einstellen ist ätzend)

Bremsen ( sie bremsen aber kein Vergleich zu slx, xt usw.)

Reifen je nach Fahrweise.


Da mit persönlich das Tretlager zu hoch ist vom Tanuki Offset Buchsen, weil es je nach Einsatz Gebiet eine klasse Sache ist die guten Katapultsattelstützen!
Gabel würde ich mir was mit 150 mm Federweg verbauen, Sowas wie eine Pike Solo air mit 140mm bzw Sektor mit 150. 

Bin mit minion Front und larsen tt am hr gut durch den Sommer gekommen. 

Prinzipiell würde ich erst mal nur Schaltung auf Minimum slx aufrüsten, mit gebrauchten Parts sollte man Sowas auch mit einem kleinen Budget hin bekommen.

Nein eigentlich müsste man sagen prinzipiell fahr die teile durch den Winter die dran sind und rüste Anfang der Saison auf.


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Dezember 2012)

Wurde auch sagen warte erstmal Weihnachten ab


----------



## Django1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

Oh man,
vielen dak für die vielen Antworten!
Schaltung habe ich mir auch als Priorität Nummer 1 gesetzt tzsammen mit den Bremsen! Da ich ein kompletter Neuling bin hab ich hierzu noch ein paar Fragen!
Es ist bei mir ja zum Beispiel eine Deore Sgs Schaltwerk verbaut! Kann ich da jetzt auch ein xtr medium schaltwerk einbauen oder muss es auch sgs sei? Wenn ich jetzt ein xtr schaltwerk kaufe, muss es dann auch ein xtr Umwerfer und Schaltgriff sein?
Und bei den Bremsen! passen grundsätzlich alle an das bike?
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir hierzu noch Hilfestellung geben könnten!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!
Grüße
Jan


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich passen alle bremsen AG das bike und von Der Schaltung her würde ich eine dran nehmen


----------



## Django1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, den letzten Satz hab ich nicht verstanden soll ich die Schaltung die dran ist lassen?
Grüßle


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Dezember 2012)

Sry ich meinte Sram


----------



## Django1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

Noch ne Frage
Der dtswiss xr carbon ist neu! Sollich ihn lieber verkaufen und ein rp23 dran machen! Ich hab irgendwie nicht so richtig gutes davon gelesen!


----------



## ketis (11. Dezember 2012)

Ob sram oder shimano ist mehr eine Glaubens frage. Ich tendiere eher zu shimano mMn qualitativ besser.
Andere sehen das anders, sonst wäre es ja langweilig hier  ;-)

Ein Schaltwerk bedient einen bestimmten Bereich, man spricht hier von der Kapazität. Die Formel ist denkbar einfach.

 (größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel)+ größtes Kettenblatt - kleinstes Kettenblatt)=Kapazität die ein Schaltwerk haben muss


Bei den bremsen sollten aktuelle Jahrgänge alle passen. 
Shimano bremsen haben hier den Vorteil des mineralöls , avid und formula benutzen giftiges dot Öl.

Einzig was man beachten sollte sind die Adapter die man benötigt um verschiedene Bremsscheiben zu fahren.

Shadow Schaltwerke machen schon sinn, reißen tendenziell weniger ab. 
Du musst nicht zwangsweise xtr Schaltwerk und umwerfer haben. 
Wichtig ist das du 10 und 9 Fach nicht wild mischen kannst. 

Halte von beiden Dämpfern nicht so viel...denke fürs erste reicht der Dt swiss.


----------



## Django1985 (11. Dezember 2012)

Vielen dank für deine antwort!hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (11. Dezember 2012)

Medium cage sollte btw erst mit nur 2 kettenblätter vorne funktionieren.


----------



## Django1985 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich bins mal wieder
Ich wollte gestern den dtswiss einbauen den ich von meinem freund dazubekommen hab! Dtswiss xr carbon! Nachdem dich den original Dämpfer ausgebaut hatte und den neuen einpflanzen wollte stellte ich fest das es nicht funktioniert ich brauch wohl noch adapter bzw. Google hat gesagt ein einbaubuchsenset für den dämpfer damit er passt! Nach meiner Recherche müssten die Beiden in den folgenden Links passen! Bin mir aber leider gar nicht sicher weil es da auch jede Menge an Einbaugrößen bzw. Breiten gibt! Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen! Welche Breite brauche ich!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4001_Einbaubuchsensets-fuer-Federbeine-DT-6mm-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4002_Einbaubuchsensets-fuer-Federbeine-DT-8mm-.html
Danke und Beste Grüße
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Jan @Django1985,

das kannste relativ einfach herausfinden, indem du die alten Buchsen aus dem Rahmen schraubst, dann die Breite des entstandenen Spaltes am Rad misst  Dann misst du die Breite des Dämpferauges am DT Swiss und ziehst diesen Wert vom Spaltwert ab. Die Summe teilst du durch zwei und hast die Breite der beiden Buchsen 
Pass aber auf, kann sein, dass nicht beide Dämpferaufnahmen am Rahmen gleich sind. Ich kann morgen mal am Rahmen meiner Freundin nachmessen. Die hat auch ein Taniku und ich hab meine alten Teile dran geschraubt.

Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit getauscht:
Schaltung: Alivio==> X9
Laufräder: Irgendein weicher Schrott gegen Easton Havoc (altes Modell)
feste Stütze gegen Kind Shock
Reifen: Ardent gegen Conti MKs

Bremsen sind ok, meine Freundin wiegt aber auch nicht so viel und das passt schon.

Bzgl. der Buchsen: Ich hab noch welche im Keller rumfliegen. Ich schau mal nach, wie breit die sind, die kannste dann gegen einen kleinen Obolus erwerben und musst die nicht Hölle teuer kaufen, sofern sie passen.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Django1985 (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe! Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können Wäre natürlich super wenn du noch ein paar Buchsen hättest
Deine Tuningvorschläge sind auch super! So in etwa hab ich mir das jetzt auch schon zurecht geschustert!
Als erstes werde ich das Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Trigger auf Sram X9 umbauen! Und dann bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Die Kurbel samt Kassette tauschen soll oder die Federung oder die Laufräder! An der Kurbel und Ferung hast du ja schein bar nichts verändert oder? Laufräder wäre halt gleich so richtig teuer! 
Seid ihr sonst zufrieden mit dem Bike?
Vielen Dank für sie Mühe!
Grüße


----------



## Django1985 (15. Dezember 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin langsam zu nerven hab ich mal wieder ein paar Anliegen
Ich bin gerade schwerpunktmäßig auf der Suche nach neuen Komponenten und hab dazu auch den Bikemarkt hier durchstöbert und bin auf ein paar Sachen gestoßen die sich zunächsteinmal interessant für mich anhören! Da ich allerdings wirklich Frischfleisch bin brauch ich eure Hilfe!
Hier mal zwei Kurbeln aus dem Markt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...urbelgarnitur-mit-power-spline-innenlager-neu
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/86805-sram-gpx-2-68mm-hammer-preis
Sind die was für mich? Hab bei Google so gut wie nichts dazu gefunden! Weiß nicht mal genau ob sie überhaupt passen würden!
Und dann hab ich noch zwei Kassetten gefunden! Allerdings beide Shimano! Würden die trotz Sram Schaltwerk funktionieren?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/85738-shimano-saint-slx-lx-cs-hg80-9-11-28-zahne
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/9613-shimano-xt-kasette-cs-m770-9-fach
Bei der saint kassette sind nur 11-28 zähne verbaut! Was bedeutet das für die Schaltung?
Ansonsten hab ich schon aus dem Forum und Ebay ein sram x9 schaltwerk, umwerfer und trigger bestellt! Hab ich wirklich sehr günstig bekommen
Grüße


----------



## ketis (15. Dezember 2012)

11-28 bedeutet das das kleinste Ritzel 11 Zähne hat und das größte 28. 

Für ein Touren Rad würde ich eher eine Kassette mit 11-32 oder 11-34 Übersetzung nehmen.

Hmmm mit der Kurbel gewinnst du meiner Meinung nicht viel. Würde ich eher auf eine slx oder stylo oct  setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja du hast recht! Ich glaub ich lass die kurbel und die kassette erst mal und fahr die runter!
Dann doch lieber entweder noch ne neue Federung, oder einen Laufradsatz! Mal schauen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Dezember 2012)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe! Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können Wäre natürlich super wenn du noch ein paar Buchsen hättest
> Deine Tuningvorschläge sind auch super! So in etwa hab ich mir das jetzt auch schon zurecht geschustert!
> Als erstes werde ich das Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Trigger auf Sram X9 umbauen! Und dann bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Die Kurbel samt Kassette tauschen soll oder die Federung oder die Laufräder! An der Kurbel und Ferung hast du ja schein bar nichts verändert oder? Laufräder wäre halt gleich so richtig teuer!
> Seid ihr sonst zufrieden mit dem Bike?
> ...



Nabend,

also wegen den Buchsen muss ich morgen nochmal nachschauen. Hab ich eben vergessen ehrlich gesagt und die Couch läßt gerade nicht locker 

Ich hatte noch was gestern Abend vergessen und zwar habe ich die Gabel getauscht, denn die ehemalige Tora kam mir nicht so pralle vor. Ich hab dann eine Fox Vanilla verbaut und die hatte ich vorher an meinem Tourer und fand die super. Beste Fox Gabel ind er Kategorie aber ich steh halt auf Stahlfeder und nicht auf Luftgabeln. Der Dämpfer scheint ok zu sein, würde ich nicht tauschen. Aber ist ja nicht mein Rad aber der Dämpfer arbeitet unter dem Hintern meiner Freundin gut wie ich finde.

Die Kurbel ist mittlerweile eine Race Face Ride, haben wir mal günstig kaufen können.

ABER: Alles was wir geändert haben lag entweder noch im Keller oder wurde zugekauft, da ich mir ein kleines Hardtail aufgebaut habe und einen Teilelieferanten brauchte. Da war das Tanuki genau das richtige. Ich persönlich würde am Antrieb die Alivie Dinger tauschen, denn die sind gegen Deore und Co echt schlecht und unergonomisch. Kassette, Kurbel und Kette würde ich nicht tauschen, sondern erst wenns verschlissen ist oder dir die Optik und das Gewicht nicht zusagt. Die Laufräder..., tja..., find ich nicht so gut aber aber naja. Wenns Geld passt. Gabel würde ich tauschen gegen Sektor, Revelation oder besagte Vanilla (gibts manchmal für 150 im Bikemarkt).
Für mich unverzichtbar ist eine versenkbare Stütze an einem Tourenrad und gute Reifen. Die Ardent sind ok, aber die harte Gummimischung und das Profil sind was für trockene Sommertage.

Alles andere ist für mich Luxusproblem und wird bei mir nur gegen hochwertige Sachen getauscht, wenn die alten verschlissen sind oder defekt.


Beste Grüße und hier das Tanuki meiner Freundin:


----------



## Django1985 (15. Dezember 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> also wegen den Buchsen muss ich morgen nochmal nachschauen. Hab ich eben vergessen ehrlich gesagt und die Couch läßt gerade nicht locker
> 
> ...



Oh man Karsten vielen dank! Ihr seid super!!!
Wie gesagt hab ich mich bei der Schaltung für eine x9 entschieden und die Teile wirklich günstig bekommen!
Jetzt schau ich noch nach ner Gabel und einer versenkbaren Stütze und dann wird erst mal gefahren!
Zu den Buchsen: hab das bike eben schon mit dem nocht eingebauten dtswiss Dämpfer gekauft ohne den Alten dazuzubekommen! Von daher kann ich die alten Buchsen nicht als Orientierung! Es wäre also wirklich super wenn du mir da noch weiterhelfen könntest und vl sogar welche zu Hause hättest
Grüße


----------



## KonaBikerM (15. Dezember 2012)

X9--> gute Entscheidung
Wegen den Buchsen einfach zum Händler


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2012)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Oh man Karsten vielen dank! Ihr seid super!!!
> Wie gesagt hab ich mich bei der Schaltung für eine x9 entschieden und die Teile wirklich günstig bekommen!
> Jetzt schau ich noch nach ner Gabel und einer versenkbaren Stütze und dann wird erst mal gefahren!
> Zu den Buchsen: hab das bike eben schon mit dem nocht eingebauten dtswiss Dämpfer gekauft ohne den Alten dazuzubekommen! Von daher kann ich die alten Buchsen nicht als Orientierung! Es wäre also wirklich super wenn du mir da noch weiterhelfen könntest und vl sogar welche zu Hause hättest
> Grüße



Nabend Jan,

X9 ist super, hab ich teils auch. Bei der Gabel viel Erfolg! 

So, ich war dann mal im Keller und habe gemessen: Ich habe vier Buchsen mit jeweils 10.84 mm, bzw. 7.84 mm. Die 7.84 mm kommen zustande indem man den Kragen nicht mitmisst, schau dir mal deinen geposteten Link an, dann weisst du vielleicht was ich meine. Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass der Kragen mit im Dämpferauge steckt. Vielleicht kann das jemand bestätigen?!

Die anderen Buchsen sind breit, nämlich 17.5 mm. Zwei Stück habe ich davon, aber die obere Aufnahme ist nur 34 mm breit, das ist ja schon zu viel insgesamt.

Ich sah gerade, dass die Buchsen unterschiedliche Lochmaße haben. Ich müsste da nochmal messen, welche Durchmesser ich habe.


----------



## Django1985 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey kartsen,
Den Durchmesser weiß ich! Ich brauche einmal 8mm und einmal 6mm! Nur tu ich mir halt wirklich schwer mit der Breite der Buchsen!
Grüße


----------



## Django1985 (16. Dezember 2012)

so hab mich jetzt mal nochmal hingesetzt und ein bisschen gemessen 
ich denke ich brauche eine 6mm buchse und eine 8mm buchse! die obere ist größer als die untere! bei der oberen habe ich jetzt mal die verfügbaren breiten mit der breite verglichen die ich messen kann wenn ich von innenseite zu innenseite messe und komm auf einen abstand von 33,9 mm bei der 8mm buchse und 22,2mm bei der 6mm! kann das vl. jemand bestätigen?
jetzt hab ich mich im internet mal umgeschaut was so was kostet und bin fast vom hocker gefallen  die 6mm buchse ist ja voll okay mit 9,99! die 8mm buchse gibt es ab 25,99 und zwar nur diese breite! alle anderen sind billiger. jetzt ist die frage ob ich einfach die 31,2mm buchse kauf und noch unterlegscheiben dazwischen mach!? oder ist dann die gefahr das ich den dämpfer zerstör? warum ist diese größe so teuer?
grüße


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jan,

die Masse habe und kann ich dir bestätigen. Was für buchsenbreiten du nun brauchst hängt ja vom Dämpferauge ab. Am besten, du rufst morgen bei dt Swiss an und fragst. Und dann fragst du, wie man misst, denn wie ich erwähnte, kann es sein, dass ein Teil im Dämpferauge verschwindet. Den Durchmesser meiner Buchsen müsste ich nochmals messen.

Die Buchsen sind so teuer, weil die Hersteller damit Geld verdienen. Die Herstellung kostet nix, ich habe mir selber mal welche drehen lassen. Die werden aus Abfällen hergestellt


----------



## Django1985 (16. Dezember 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> die Masse habe und kann ich dir bestätigen. Was für buchsenbreiten du nun brauchst hängt ja vom Dämpferauge ab. Am besten, du rufst morgen bei dt Swiss an und fragst. Und dann fragst du, wie man misst, denn wie ich erwähnte, kann es sein, dass ein Teil im Dämpferauge verschwindet. Den Durchmesser meiner Buchsen müsste ich nochmals messen.
> 
> Die Buchsen sind so teuer, weil die Hersteller damit Geld verdienen. Die Herstellung kostet nix, ich habe mir selber mal welche drehen lassen. Die werden aus Abfällen hergestellt


Wenn ich mir die buchsenbilder anschaue würde ich mal behaupten, das die breite der buchsen der breite der aufnahme entspricht!
Wo hast du die dinger drehen lassen? Wär noch ne idee sonst bestell ich diembuchsen morgen! Will endlich aufs bike


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja das mag sein. Woher weißt du denn jetzt, was du bestellen musst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den Tyo von dem ich das Bike habe nochmal angerufen! Er hat mir jetzt mal die Dten geschickt!
6mm x 22,2
8 mm x 33,9
Hast da ja zum Glück bestätigt Danke nochmal dafür!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2012)

Genau, das passt. Meine Buchsen sind acht mm im lochdurchmesser. Du hast die maße ja jetzt von meinen, falls du interessiert bist und die passen würden, dann kannste dir ja was überlegen und dich einfach melden.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Django1985 (16. Dezember 2012)

Oh schade! 
Die kurzen buchsen würden vl in den kleinen halte passen! Der hat aber leider einen 6mm durchmesser! Mist! Dann muss ich wohl auf die teuren zurückgreifen!
Totzdem vielen dank!!!
Grüße


----------



## KonaBikerM (16. Dezember 2012)

Das mit den Buchsen ist doof dass die so Teuer sind


----------



## Django1985 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hab grad noch eine sachen für mein bike in aussicht
Was haltet ihr von einer MANITOU MINUTE ABSOLUT 140mm? Sie hat einen 1 1/8 Gabelschaft! Würde die bei mir passen?
Hab mich im Internet ein bisschen schlau gemacht! Scheint eine leichte Gabel mit gutem Ansprechverhalten zu sein oder?
Hab grad noch eine domain gesehen. Mit 180mm ber das ist owieo zuviel oder? Außerdem hat die eine 20mm steckachse! Müsste ich da eine neue Nabe verbauen?
Grüße


----------



## ketis (18. Dezember 2012)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Hab grad noch eine sachen für mein bike in aussicht
> Was haltet ihr von einer MANITOU MINUTE ABSOLUT 140mm? Sie hat einen 1 1/8 Gabelschaft! Würde die bei mir passen?
> Hab mich im Internet ein bisschen schlau gemacht! Scheint eine leichte Gabel mit gutem Ansprechverhalten zu sein oder?
> Hab grad noch eine domain gesehen. Mit 180mm ber das ist owieo zuviel oder? Außerdem hat die eine 20mm steckachse! Müsste ich da eine neue Nabe verbauen?
> Grüße



Manitou gabeln sind vomPrinzip super kannst Recht viel machen und taugen auch soweit. Ersatzteile ist manchmal so eine Sache. Was die absolut kann weiß ich aber nicht.

Domain ist zu schwer und hat z viel federweg.

Eine 20mm steckachse macht Sinn. Schnellspanner wäre mir nicht steifgenug.

Daher würde ich auch Richtung Pike,Sektor oder Revelation ( haben alle zwischen 140 bis 150mm ) letztere beidengibt es als tapered. Schätze das Kona eine tapered Gabel im tanuki verbaut hat, weiß es aber nicht, das Steuerrohr sieht nach tapered aus. Sollte meine Vermutung zutreffen bräuchtest du einen Adapter für den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes von 1.5 auf 1 1/8


----------



## Django1985 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hey ketis,
Danke für deine antwort!
Das hört sich gut an! Muss heute mal nachforschen ob ich einen 1.5 pder 1 1/8 schaft habe!
Nochmal zu der steckachse! Sollte ich eine 15mm achse haben muss ich denn das ganze laufrad austauschen?
Grüße


----------



## Django1985 (18. Dezember 2012)

So deine vermutung ist richtig! Das stuerohr verjüngt sich nach oben von 1.5 auf 1 1/8! Was bedeutet das für die auswahl einer gabel? Ich brauch eine mit 1 1/8 gabelschaft und unten einen Steuersatz der wie adapter den 1 1/8 schaft in das 1.5 steuerrohr integriert?
Grüße


----------



## Django1985 (18. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dem laufradsatz?
Grüße
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/88312-shimano-lrs-shimano-xt-naben-plus-mavic-x317-disc-felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (18. Dezember 2012)

zur auswahl der gabel:


----------



## ketis (18. Dezember 2012)

ist halt nen 0815 laufradsatz aus irgendeinem 0815 mountainbike.

meiner meinung nach schau was du dir für eine gabel zu legen willst und dann suche nach einem laufrad satz.

der sollte in etwas auf dem niveau liegen welcher im tanuki ist. 

und du musst schauen was für standards am tanuki verbaut sind. 

hat der hinten eine schnellspannachse, x12 usw


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich glaube ja das er was besseres will als Serien mäßig Euro sollte er dann sich an die


----------



## Django1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

Sorry konabikerm,
Ich kann deinen beitrag nicht ganz entschlüsseln


----------



## KonaBikerM (19. Dezember 2012)

Alter was ist da schief gelaufen:0 ich meinte wozu soll er auch gleich gut schlechte wie die


----------



## Django1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

Sorry verstehs immer noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (20. Dezember 2012)

Mein pc hängt irgendwie:/


----------

